# Anyone for a Tennessee Road Trip to Atlanta Haunted Attractions?



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

Would any middle Tennessee haunters be up for a Friday or Saturday night road trip to Atlanta to do 1 or 2 haunted attractions? I want to go but am short on co-pilots. I will be leaving from between Nashville and Chattanooga off of Rte 24. Plan could be to go there and back in one night or crash at a motel on the way back and make it a night/day road trip(this is probably the safer option). Maybe Netherworld and/or Zombie Apocalypse. Likely long lines at each?


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

This weekend will be crazy at Netherworld. If you get there real early, you might be able to pull off both in one night. Not sure how the lines at Zombie Apocalypse will be, but it is getting some pretty good press, so my guess is it will be pretty packed as well. I would buy tickets online, so you don't have to worry about doing it there.

I'm doing Zombie Apocalypse Wednesday night, and then doing Netherworld the first weekend in November.


----------

